# jobseekers benefit for under 24 and redunant in 2010



## S12%ummer (16 Dec 2009)

Hi 

I will be redundant in January 2010 (working there 22 mths and had loads of jobs previous to this)
i am 23 and i will be 24 in october 
does any one know  if i will recieve  the full jobseekers benefit 196e rate (stamps)

or has the benefit been cut for the under 24s aswell?

I know the jobseekers allowance has but surely i should be entitled to claim my full stamp as i have been working for ages 


can anyone clarify this for me id really appreciate it 
it doesnt specify whether jobseekers benefit for the under 24s would be cut as it is based on your prsi contributions 

please help


----------



## S12%ummer (16 Dec 2009)

*23. I am aged between 20 and 24 and on a jobseeker’s payment will I be effected by the changes announced in Budget 2010.*



You will not be affected if you

are an Existing claimant;
have dependent children;
have paid sufficient PRSI contributions to qualify for the Jobseekers Benefit; 
are transferring to Jobseeker’s Allowance immediately after exhausting their entitlement to JB or those transferring directly from the Disability Allowance directly to JA.
If your claim is linked to an earlier claim
silly me i answered my own question - that site was only updated today 
its on socialwelfare.ie it must be right 

cheers


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2009)

As you said, you answered your own question - the age related payments are for Jobseeker's Allowance and Basic SWA only, not for Benefit payments.


----------



## S12%ummer (20 Apr 2010)

as per post


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2010)

Or you could have read the keypost at the top of this forum (my highlight)....! 

Extract:
*How much can I get paid on Jobseeker's?

*The amount you will get depends on how much your earnings were in the governing year and what age you are. From 31st December 2009 the rates for persons over 24 for both benefit and allowance claims are a weekly personal rate of €196.00 (and increases for a Qualified Adult €130.10 and Qualified Children €29.80 if payable). The rate of Jobseeker's Allowance is €150 per week for those aged 22-24. The maximum personal rate of Jobseeker’s Allowance for all new claims for persons under 22 years is €100.00. *Note that the age-restricted amounts relate to the means-tested jobseeker's ALLOWANCE, not the PRSI-based Jobseeker's BENEFIT.
*


----------

